# Air Show Turned Into Experimental Art Film



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2014)

Pretty neat...


----------



## oldman (Sep 30, 2014)

I was an airline pilot for 30 years, but acrobatic flying was never an interest to me to do. However, I enjoy watching it and appreciate the skills of these pilots and the manner in which they can control their planes. When they fly in teams, everything is dependent upon timing and the leader's calls. I also like Ella Fitzgerald.


----------

